# 45 degree rip



## fishin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have already learned a lot and know that I will learn much more from all of you knowledgeable people just be reading. I hate to ask a question on my first post but I can't seem to find the answer by searching. What I need to do is rip a 1x4 into a 3 inch wide piece with a 45 degree cut. I do not have a table saw and am wondering if I can do this well with a circular saw. I don't have a straight edge to rip against but would get one if this could help me accomplish this task. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

fishin said:


> Hello everyone, I have already learned a lot and know that I will learn much more from all of you knowledgeable people just be reading. I hate to ask a question on my first post but I can't seem to find the answer by searching. What I need to do is rip a 1x4 into a 3 inch wide piece with a 45 degree cut. I do not have a table saw and am wondering if I can do this well with a circular saw. I don't have a straight edge to rip against but would get one if this could help me accomplish this task. Thanks in advance for all your help.



You dont need to buy any tools to do what you are trying to do. lay another board ontop of the one you are going to cut and used the top board as your straight edge.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

It depends on how good your circular saw and it's blade is, and how good the cut has got to be, you don't mention what the board is being used for. If it has to be accurate, some lumberyards may cut the board for you when you buy it from them for a small fee.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Handyman said:


> You dont need to buy any tools to do what you are trying to do. lay another board ontop of the one you are going to cut and used the top board as your straight edge.



Having the board to be cut underneath poses a support problem as about an inch gets cut back on a 45 deg rip. The cut edge would have to be clear from supports or a bench edge. If it was on top of a wider board and secured, and next to it was a added guide board, that would likely be safer. If you have an edge guide for the saw, you could just use that, if the piece is secured to a bench or table. There's not much of the saw base riding on the piece to be cut.

Or, if you have a router, you could chamfer the edge after sizing.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that what you need to do is lay 2ea 2x4's side by side. (this will give you a wider base for your saw to rest upon) If you can somehow fasten both to a support all the better. If not can you fasten the two together at the end. (do not know how long your finished project will be) Just trying to make the two boards stable. Then place a third board on the top(this is your guide board) and have it fastened to the other two. 

Now rotate the plate on your circular saw to 45degrees. Hopefully you have a good blade on your saw and can proceed to make your cut. 

Good luck.


----------



## fishin (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions I'll give one of these a try


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, with a steady hand...you can clamp vise grips (channel locks) to the base of the circular saw and use that for a guide. That will only keep the saw from cutting too narrow of a strip...I`ve used this method after watching a framer rip with a worm drive circular saw. Mind you...it takes practice!! Try it on scrap first! Rick


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

How long is this piece?


----------



## fishin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the help after all the suggestions I decided to try using the guide that attaches to the saw (thanks cabinetman). I screwed the 1x4 8' to 4 or 5 sections of 2x4 and laid it all flat on the ground. Then proceeded to make the cut. It worked perfectly and even with a 24 tooth blade circular saw (it was new though). Just wanted to stop in and say thanks for the help. The biggest problem came once I ripped the piece and had to crosscut it to the proper length. on the first piece part of the 45 ripped off. then I discovered that placing the ripped edge up and starting on the side with 45 working towards the 90 edge did not cause this problem, so I made the rest of the cuts in this manner and didn't have another problem.


----------

